# New PIKO starter set PRODUCTION images



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are a few production photos of the new PIKO starter sets. 
I'm working on some shots of the individual items as well. I will post them as soon as I receive them. 
























Personally I think they look very nice!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I would agree, them's look rite nice... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif Any release date for the US?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Stan, 

They should be here right around Thanksgiving.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Here are 12 pages of pictures of the prototype BR 80 (the bottom loco in Jeck's pictures) in case someone wnats to really detail it. 

http://www.muensterlandbahn.de/content/view/13/33/


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

What scale are those new PIKO models? The locos they released so far are more or less 
in 1 : 27 scale. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 09/12/2008 3:04 PM
Hi, 
What scale are those new PIKO models? The locos they released so far are more or less 
in 1 : 27 scale. 
Have Fun 
Fritz / Juergen




Anyone have photos of the prototypes? 

To me the engine and the car look like they are different scales.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

The cars are from ex-MDC tooling appx. 1/32. 
The locos are scaled the same as PIKO's other G locos 1/27th-1/29th. 
Now before we go down the "Oh my gosh it's not the proper scale" road let's put it into perspective. It is a starter set. It is directed toward the beginner not the "scale modeler". The Locos will fit in well with all of the existing 1/29th scale standard guage products out there. 
When a starter set is developed the manufacturer needs to include cars that are relatively small to keep the price as well as the size of the set in line. I think PIKO made a good compromise by using smaller representations of full size cars instead of producing "compressed" versions of large cars like the old LGB "shorties"


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The cars are pretty nice looking, the caboose is a bit stubby, but still quite nice looking. The engines, although they have American RR names, look much too much UNlike U.S. engines.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

I beg to differ


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photo, too bad the model isn't closer.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, it appears to be a similar locomotive to the model and it may be running today on U.S. rail. 

Before I posted my comment I did a search of the web and my personal books of steam locomotives and found many similar locos that were built by ALCO (American Locomotive Works), Lima and Baldwin, but they were all built for Poland, Czechoslovakia, Finland, Peru, Brazil and several other countries. 

Yes, a few were run by U.S. companies and may have gotten there directly from one of the above Mfgs. but they still do NOT "look" like an American Locomotive to "me". 

But I don't expect anything different from a European Manufacturer with European Designers. They "see" a different outline in their mind's eye when they design and it must fit their aesthetics. But to separate me from my cash, it has to fit MY aesthetics and these do not. I do like the boxcar and hopper cars, though.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo site indicates it is running at Kempton PA on the WK&S, photo taken in April of this year


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

WK&S is the Wanamaker Kempton & Southern


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

C.T. , 
The cars are being sold seperately so life is good!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

It will be intersting to see how they operate , and then see one all weathered up and dirty . Thanks for the pictures , especially the WK&S photo .


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you--I like it a lot 


Also I'm not sure what you mean by saying "too bad the model isn't closer." It looks quite close to me, but then I'm just newbie, The domes are square on the model a couple other things, the cylinders are dfferent--those of you who know more than me, what do you see as the glaring differences between the model and the prototype in the photo?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Probably a bit easier to compare if you flip the Piko loco around.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh Boy! 

I guess a tiff file is not recognized as an image file - let's try jpeg


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

The big differences I see are first, the size ratio between the smoke box and the tank (smoke box is more diminuative on the WK&S), second the length from the back side of the cylindars to the very front of the loco is much shorter on the WK&S, and thirdly the bunker on the back of the model is blocky and too large. Smaller differences include the stack being taller and narrower on the proto (smoke box size has a bit to do with that,) the drivers are very close on the proto and then the domes look less like bottle caps. In addition the pilot scale is 

All could probably be fixed with saws and styrene with the exception of the driver distances but the prototype - to me (important note, "to me" as in just my opinion) - the prototype is charming while the model is boxy. The WK&S looks like my great aunt's dockside.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The valve gear, crosshead and crosshead supports are quite heavy and boxy on the model. In short it is European styled loco. If it runs well and can be easily bashed, it might be a very nice loco.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a BR80 with a different top, not much else to say. 
It's almost like they tried for an approximation of a dockside saddletank switcher, but not really bothering about actual scale, looks or anything usually bothered with in a model. And as has been said, it's a starter set loco. I don't think all the starter set locos from the other manufacturers are really models either? Aristos little critter, LGBs 2-4-0 "Stubby" American?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, comparing the photographed docksider and the Piko one is apples to oranges, saturated Vs superheated, silde Vs. piston valve cylinders, etc. so it will be a bit more chunky. 

Hagen, you hit the mark on two accounts, it is a starter set loco like the ones you listed (which both have followers) and how the built it. 

Will the BR80 be sold Stateside by itself? I wonder how it will look next to my 1:22,5 LGB 99-6001? I always liked six coupled locos over four coupled for whatever reason tho.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

It is important to remember that it is a "Starter set" loco.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 09/13/2008 8:37 AM
It is important to remember that it ias a "Starter set" loco. 




Any final pricing yet for the sets and the individual locos and cars? 

RRS shows the Piko sets at $350.- which seems rather high when compared to the Aristo and LGB Starter sets they list.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

The MSRP is $417.99 which means dealers will be selling it somewhere around that $350 mark. Remember that these sets are currently in production which means higher track prices factor into the final cost.


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

I am with you Stan - not a bad looking starter set. I wish the price point was just under $300.00 but considering what the EURO, copper, oil, and transportation costs are - not bad. I wish the freight cars were more Woodside type though...


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Any idea what the loco alone will go for? Looks to me like a decent starting point for a kitbash or scratchbuilding project, if the price is right and the mech is decent.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont neeed the starter set, I'm curious what the engine itself will cost?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't know that yet.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Talking about pricing................. 
Earlier it was mentioned that a street price of $350.- for the set is in the right ballpark. 
Now I see the European set advertised at $100.- less than that - is that a loss leader?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

At least this version has some representation of valve rods, unlike the twice as expensive USA version. and it will run on my R1 curves, thats an unknown with the USA Dockside


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 09/14/2008 12:25 PM 
At least this version has some representation of valve rods, unlike the twice as expensive USA version. and it will run on my R1 curves, thats an unknown with the USA Dockside

yup no toy like molded in valve gear on the twice exspensive USA version but has sound and smoke and is made of diecast so should pull stumps out, far more than the plastic version i would think. but if you into kitbashing and have a small RR with tight curves and only will be pulling a couple of cars the piko version would probably be better for you.i have never owned a piko loco so i cant comment on them other than what ive red about them, there dockside is and entry level loco so it should be a good starter loco. but for me proven quality and reliability are #1 for me plus if you add in smoke and sound ,price of bolth should be about the same..i will probably buy one of the piko sets for my nephew for xmas mas they are a good value and i want to get him started early in g scale.. 
Nick..


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the USA trains Dockside prototype didn't have any visible valve gear either. 

Seem like we have two very interesting choices in 0-6-0 now


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm really disappointed by the USAs drivetrain, the drive rods looks like an old Lionel locomotive, its just simple stamped metal, the connecting rods dont even have raised edges to show the I-beam design of the rods, there plain metal, and no valve rods whatsoever, it least the Piko has something that shows valve rods are supposed to be there. Granted the body of the USA is much better detailed but I really think they dropped the ball below that diecast body, I mean if Bachmann can produce working valve rods on a $150 Annie, and Aristo can do the same on their $150 0-4-0, I think Ro & company could have produced working valve rods on a locomotive thats almost 3x as expensive.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

For a starter set, this looks like a pretty decent locomotive. I don't think that PIKO was using that WK&S 0-6-0T as a prototype. I saw the price point of the sets under $300. LGB sets are now advertised in that same range. But the LGB has that funky 2-4-0 that really didn't look like much but an engineer reusing Mikado tooling parts.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The USA Trains loco doesn't look too bad, but boy is it ever expensive.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks; 

I hope you don't consider this hijacking the thread, but it sure is good to know that Petulia (aka W,K&S #65) is still kicking. It has been just over 31 years since I ran the old girl, but I still remember that she was deceptively strong for her size. She could easily have walked away with every piece of rolling stock we had on the property. Not that there was that much, but none of the other engines there could have done it. 

She was also a bit top heavy from her saddle tank, and tended to sway badly once she got over 20mph. (Not that THAT was a problem too often either.) Like many of our large scale models, her center drivers were blind, too. I don't know where that C&O boxcar came from. It must have been trucked in sometime during the last 31 years. W,K&S has no rail link to the outside world. 

Those of us who ran for the W,K&S could run a steam locomotive just as well right-handed as left-handed. There were no provisions for turning the locomotives, so we always left Kempton backing. With Petulia that presented another problem. When her coal bunker was topped-up, enough coal dust came flying into my face when backing to choke me. The traditional red bandana was put to its traditional use on numerous occasions. 

Petulia's firebox was more generous than Pauline's (#2), so she steamed more freely. I sure miss running those Porters. Thanks for the photo and thanks for the memories. Again, sorry for hijacking the thread. 

Best Wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Bravo, Piko.


----------



## metzbahner (Sep 21, 2008)

Howdy! 

some of you guys can pooh-pooh all you want, but I think these sets look great and hopefully Silvergate will gets lots of orders from old "LGB" retailers and they will soon appear on shelves. 

I think the cars in the US sets are a little small (i never thought much of 1/32 as a garden size) but the paint and quality look good...funny how 20 year MDC molds can bubble back to life in a new set! 

The USA docksiders really have , dare I say it, a CUTE look to them. Chunky but industrious, and should really turn youngin's onto the hobby this Christmas. 

I really would enjoy seeing upclose photos of the BR80, as that is especially nice to see with full valve gear. With a little toning down of the brightness of the rods, this should really be a welcome addition to all LGB DR fans. 


Cheers, 

Tom


----------



## metzbahner (Sep 21, 2008)

Posted By krs on 09/15/2008 3:05 PM
The USA Trains loco doesn't look too bad, but boy is it ever expensive. 












yes I really don't understand the philosophy behind making a relatively small prototype into a model ---a model that will easily navigate almost anyone's layout (R1 curves,etc.) but then giving it an enormous price tag. 

the smaller locos should be within reason and reach of those who can only really run small locos on their smaller sized layouts. 

I think this USA docksider , for what it models, is quite gorgeous looking, and knowing its all metal really would make it stand out. But its frustrating that small locos are as expensive as really big locos and such smaller engines --do they really need to be made in metal? is that what the target market for this type of engine wants?


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the USA docksider by Scott of the CFR 
http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=574


----------

